# Impression of a fifty year old portrait



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

This is a portrait of my aunt when she was about 18 years old. This is more of an experiment than anything else really, a first time drawing with a water soluble pencil and the first time drawing/brushing on water resistant paper. I bought the pencil and the paper to test the medium and I quite like it but the truth of the matter is that I like all drawing and painting media I've tried so far, I'm totally hooked :devil:

The medium is a Derwent Inktense 1800 ('baked earth') pencil on Fabriano paper, postcard size, 3 layers of pencil/3 washings in total.

Please feel free to comment.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You say feel free to comment. But from the comments you made on mine you don't mean it you just want a nice comments. So great work really fine


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

just said:


> You say feel free to comment. But from the comments you made on mine you don't mean it you just want a nice comments. So great work really fine


Constructive criticism is something very different from degrading criticism, the latter which makes people afraid to express themselves in the way they want, which makes them walk on eggs to put it differently. Art is all about expression, not about running the gauntlet.

As to this portrait, say about whatever comes to mind, I do care just as anyone else which puts himself on display but I also have my own perspective about it. Infact I never cared about art before, only started out a few months ago and I currently post my 'stuff' to learn from others but also to get critique from others, everything constructive I'm happy and grateful for, as long as there is a mutual respect.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Here's a better picture by the way


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes that is a better photo. You can improve your work if you don't have a hard outline. The shading needs to be representative of light coming from the same source. You are not shading in a balanced way. The glasses are not semetrical.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

In a way I was aware about the problem with the glasses but the ink is permanent nevertheless. As for the shading, I'm very naive still when it comes to lightsources and shadowing, am trying to pick it up via tutorials from various sources but its hard to spot when I'm off, I'm hoping to eventually develop the skill to be better at it. Due to a great likeness with the reference photograph I will leave it as it is, my skills just arent sufficient enough yet to change anything about the portrait with a certain enough outcome but I do value your comment.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Let's see the reference photo.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

I cannot show you the photograph as I am not the owner of the image, my aunt is very critical about every form of social media, showing you the painted portrait is as far as I can go without offending her.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think this is a good entrance into the art world. Keep doing it and ask questions.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Appreciate it!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe dick will have some answers


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I do have answers, they may not be based on Just's years of experience but I have a couple of years worth of watching these forums, drawing and painting and I've learned a lot. If nothing else and for what it's worth, I'll give you some friendly advice.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You crack me up!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a cracker. My next post will be my 1000th. It has to be important.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Well I only just found out about the usage of tortillions and such but that goes beyond the scope of this particular subforum. I have done a few portraits in graphite allready and that is where I want to concentrate my efforts in the first place, to get a feel for lighting and portraitures. Considering myself I'm a bit strict about the usage of a grid or any other drawing aid, I have nothing against it really but I want to be able to draw and sketch totally freehand. I also would like to be able to do fast caricatures and to that effect one also needs the skill to draw freehand. I have an acrylic painting on the side, a 11x11 inch Blue Tit impression from my personal collection of reference photographs (bird photography used to be a serious hobby once) but I would also like to get a few different Inktense pencils to be able to do a few aquarel paintings as well.


----------

